# اجهزة ومعدات مختبرات صناعة الأسنان



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخوة الأعضاء كافة .

تحية طيبة .

في هذا الحقل سنتطرق الى جميع الأجهزة المستخدمة في مختبرات صناعة الأسنان كافة .

لذا ادعو كافة الأعضاء الأختصاصين في هذا المجال ان يمدو يد العون والمشاركة والتفاعل لأجل 

الخروج بنتيجة مشرفة لتكن نبراسأ لكل الخيريين .

ليكن شرح وافي ومفصل في جميع تفاصيله و معزز بالمخططات والصور اذا لزم الأمر.

البغدادي:55:


----------



## Bioengineer (10 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع المهم.

ارجو أن تبدأ وسوف أحاول جهدي في أظافة ما أعرفه..

تحياتي,,,


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*نريد فني مختبرات اسنان*

السلام عليكم،،،

يجب ان نبحث على فني مختبرات اسنان لانه هو الذي سوف يفيدنا في هذا المجال انشاء الله............ والله الموفق 

[blink]أخوكم م/ محمد يامن بمبوق[/blink]


----------



## مهندسه الطب (20 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذه المبادره 
وان شاء الله نحاول ان نغطي الموضوع بافضل شكل
eng.Alice


----------



## ابو ايه (21 سبتمبر 2006)

رائع ابو احمد هذا الموضوع جيد وانا عندي بعض الامور ولكن للاسف بون صور ابدؤا وسنغطي انشاء الله 
الهيتي


----------



## محبة (24 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته عفوا متى سوف تبداون للتطرق بهذا الموضوع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخت محبة .
تحية طيبة .

تأخرت بسبب وجود خلل فني في تحميل الصور وحالما يجهز سأبدأ بشرح مفصل لجميع الأجهزة

المتعلقة بالمخابر السنية .

ومن الله التوفيق .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 سبتمبر 2006)

*المازج او الخلاط Mixer*

يعتبر جهاز الخلط من الأجهزة ألأساسية في مخابر صناعة الأسنان .وهو جهاز ميكانيكي المبدأ.

حيث يتم بواسطته خلط مادة البوموس والبلاستر لأجل تجهيز خلطة من تلك المواد لأجل عمل

قوالب دقيقة ومتجانسة تتحمل درجات حرارية عالية عند صب المعدن بداخلها .

ومن اجل الحصول على خلطة خالية من الفقاعات الهوائية وصقيلة جدأ لأجل الحصول على 

منتتج بالغ الدقة من حيث الأبعاد ونعومة السطح ( فائق النعومة) .

مكونات جهاز الخلط :

1- الهيكل .

يتكون الهيكل من قاعدة متينة عمودية تحمل جميع الملحقات وتصنع من معدن صلب .

2- المحرك الكهربائي .

يتميز المحرك بعمل مزدوج او ثنائي الأنتاج والخرج .

حيث محور الدوران من احد اطرافه ينقل الحركة بواسطة تروس دودية خافضة للحركة وسرعة

الدوران ويكون الخرج عمودي على محور الدوران (90) درجة زاوية قائمة .

اما من الطرف الثاني لمحور الدوران للمحرك الكهربائي مثبت من اصل المحور ضاغط ذو 

القرص ادوار .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded/23199_1159115964.jpg

يوجد تكملة 

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 سبتمبر 2006)

*كملة Mixer Machine*

عذرأ لأنقطاع تيار الكهرباء .

وصنا الى ضاغط ذو القرص الدوار Roller Type او ضاغط الصفئح المنزلقة Vane 

Type حيث نحصل على قدرة سحب Vacuum عالية , لأجل عمل ميكانزم لغلق حاوية

الخلط وثانيأ لسحب الهواء الموجود في الحاوية وأيضأ الفقاعات الهوائية التي تتولد اثناء

الخلط وهي ذات اهمية كبيرة للمسبوكة .

3- حاوية الخلط Bowl .

لها عدة سعات تتألف من شوكة الخلط تصنع من معدن ضد الصدء تتوسط وتتمركز في حاوية

الخلط وتدار من خلال عمود الترس الدودي بواسطة قارنة تتعشق معها .

وهناك صمام ذو منظم لشفط الهواء على غطاء الحاوية يمكن السيطرة على كمية وسعة الهواء

المنسحب .

وهناك حلقة مطاطية O Ring لأحكام الغطاء منعأ لتسرب الهواء للداخل .

4- ادوات التشغيل والسيطرة .

ساعة بيان سحب الهواء ,مؤقت زمني 60 دقبقة 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded/23199_1159122978.jpg


يوجد تكملة


البغدادي:55:


----------



## Bioengineer (24 سبتمبر 2006)

ماشاء الله معلومات صعب الحصول عليها
نفخر بان منتدانا ينفرد بها.

بارك الله فيك.

الأخ شكري أرجو كذلك اضافة الصور هذه في موضوع عالم الأجهزة الطبية وتعريف بسيط.
لانها أجهزه لا يعلم عنها الكثير وانا واحد منهم.

وسلمت لنا.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 سبتمبر 2006)

*Mixer Machine*

هناك اشكال وموديلات واضافات اخرى او بالأحرى تقنية متطورة لأسلوب عمل الجهاز بغية

الحصول الى افضل النتائج .مثال ذلك .انظر الصورة .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded/23199_1159132866.jpg

يتميز هذا النوع بالقفل الميكانيكي الهوائي اي يتم مسك حاوية الخلاط بقوة بواسطة وجود

نظام فنجوري Venturi بواسطة ضغط الهواء من خلاله ليعمل عملية مص او سحب .

لأجل مسك الحاوية الخلاط اولا ثم سحب الفقاعات الهوائية ثانيتأ واما ثالثأ يعمل فراغ اكثر

امنأ لزيادة الأستقرارية والهدوء في العمل .

ونلاحظ من خلال الصورة التوضيحية وجود هزاز للمواد التي تجهّز من الخلاط وسوف نتناوله

لاحقأ .

طريقة العمل :

1- نضع المادة المراد خلطها هى Investment او Plaster ضمن المقادير المتعامل بها

في حاوية المزج حسب الكمية المطلوبة .

2- نضبط المؤقت الزمني حسب الوقت المناسب .

3- ندير مفتاح الأدارة ثم نقوم بتعّير سحب الهواء من الحاوية .

نلاحض من خلال ادارة المحرك بأنه يعمل عمل مزدوج سحب الهواء والمزج في أن واحد .

واي اسئلة او استفسار او تعليق انتظر ردودكم .


تحياتي للجميع .

البغدادي .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 سبتمبر 2006)

*Mixer Machine*

هناك اشكال وموديلات واضافات اخرى او بالأحرى تقنية متطورة لأسلوب عمل الجهاز بغية

الحصول الى افضل النتائج .مثال ذلك .انظر الصورة .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded/23199_1159132866.jpg

يتميز هذا النوع بالقفل الميكانيكي الهوائي اي يتم مسك حاوية الخلاط بقوة بواسطة وجود

نظام فنجوري Venturi بواسطة ضغط الهواء من خلاله ليعمل عملية مص او سحب .

لأجل مسك الحاوية الخلاط اولا ثم سحب الفقاعات الهوائية ثانيتأ واما ثالثأ يعمل فراغ اكثر

امنأ لزيادة الأستقرارية والهدوء في العمل .

ونلاحظ من خلال الصورة التوضيحية وجود هزاز للمواد التي تجهّز من الخلاط وسوف نتناوله

لاحقأ .

طريقة العمل :

1- نضع المادة المراد خلطها هى Investment او Plaster ضمن المقادير المتعامل بها

في حاوية المزج حسب الكمية المطلوبة .

2- نضبط المؤقت الزمني حسب الوقت المناسب .

3- ندير مفتاح الأدارة ثم نقوم بتعّير سحب الهواء من الحاوية .

نلاحض من خلال ادارة المحرك بأنه يعمل عمل مزدوج سحب الهواء والمزج في أن واحد .

واي اسئلة او استفسار او تعليق انتظر ردودكم .


تحياتي للجميع .

البغدادي .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 سبتمبر 2006)

*اجهزة مختبرية اخرى*

اليكم بعض الأجهزة التي تستخدم في صناعة الأسنان و سوف نتناول شرحها واذا يوجد المزيد

ارجوا ادراجها ليتسنى لي تفصيلها .

فرن حراري لتجفيف وصهر المعادن التي تستخدم في صناعة الأسنان الثبتة .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded/23199_1159136733.jpg


البغدادي:55:


----------



## Bioengineer (25 سبتمبر 2006)

صراحة موضوع جديد وشيق

بالنسبة لهذه الصورة التي أعطيتنا اياها عن الفرن الحراري






كم تصل درجة الحرارة فيه؟ وهل مبدأ عمله في التسخين شبيه بجهاز الأوفن Oven المستخدم في المختبرات؟؟؟
كذلك ولو اثقلت عليك بالأسئلة ماهو اسمه بالانجليزي كي يتسنى لي البحث والتوسع فيه؟؟

وشاكرا تعاونكم وبذل كل هذا المجهود..(المشجع لنا كثيرا)..


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*Furnace*

تصل درجة حرارته في بعض انواعه الى 1600 درجة مؤية .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded/23199_1159190411.jpg


البغدادي:55:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*Milling Machine*

ماكنة تفريز فائقة الدقة عالية السرعة .


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded/23199_1159203260.jpg


البغدادي:55:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*Sandblasters*

جهاز تنظيف الشوائب بواسطة العصف بالرمال .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded/23199_1159207431.jpg


البغدادي:55:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*Trimmer*

جهاز التجليخ السطحي او الوجهي .


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded/23199_1159208672.jpg



البغدادي:55:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 سبتمبر 2006)

*Polishing Machine*

جهاز صقل وتلميع بعد تثبيت فرشات اسطوانية مختلفة النعومة على الجانبين .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded/23199_1159289106.jpg

البغدادي:55:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 سبتمبر 2006)

*Turbine Controls*

قبضة توربينية سريعة للنحت والتشكيل

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded/23199_1159289713.jpg

البغدادي:81:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 سبتمبر 2006)

*مشاركات*

الأخوة الأعضاء .

تحية طيبة ورمضان كريم .

ارحب بمشاركاتكم واضافتكم ,الموضوع ليس بالأمر العسير .

البغدادي


----------



## محبة (5 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المبادرة القيمة وانشالله سوف احول مساعدتكم في هذا الموضوع واطلب 
منكم ان تزودوني بطرق صيانة ال hand piece والمستعملة في مختبرات صناعة الاسنان ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 أكتوبر 2006)

ألأخت محبة .

اذكري النوع واسم الشركة وعدد الدورات بالدقيقة لكي اشرح الأعطال الشائعة وكيفية تفاديها

واصلأحها وصيانتها لأجل ادامتها واطالة عمرهأ التشغيلي .

تحياتي .

البغدادي


----------



## محبة (10 أكتوبر 2006)

الأ خ شكري 
شكرا على اهتمامك بالأسئلة التي اطرحها 
انا اريد طرق الصيانة بصورة عامة ولجميع الانواع لاني احتاجها كمحاضرات لطلبة صناعة الاسنان يعني النقاط المهمة للادامة والصيانة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 أكتوبر 2006)

*في الوقت الحالي*

قد يفيدك هذا الربط .

وان شاء الله حالما يتم تفعيل نمط اضافة الصورة سأكتب موضوع عن القبضة المختبرية 
لصناعة الأسنان مبدأ عملها وصيانتها واستخداماتها .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=18165&highlight=micro+motor

البغدادي:75:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 أكتوبر 2006)

*press مكبس يدوي*

يستخدم لكبس وتثبيت الفلاسكات لعمل القوالب .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded/23199_1161691391.jpg

البغدادي:55:


----------



## الانشائي (15 فبراير 2007)

الف شكر الكم


----------



## المسلم84 (10 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس بلكس (20 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك
وايضا الصور لااستطيع رؤيتها لان الرابط لايعمل
وشكرا لك


----------



## مروه1 (3 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
أرجو إضافة بعض المعلومات عن الزيركون مادة صناعة الأسنان
مع كامل شكري


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (3 مايو 2009)

مروه1 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أرجو إضافة بعض المعلومات عن الزيركون مادة صناعة الأسنان
> مع كامل شكري



ننتظر مشاركتكِ بهذا الموضوع .

البغدادي


----------



## عبده الاطرش (29 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اتمنى ان تسرعوا فى موضوع اجهزه مختبرات الاسنان


----------



## ابو عيدة (25 يوليو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية ، ولكن ممكن اعطاء معلومات عن المكبس الهيدروليكي المستخدم لكبس اطقم الاسنان


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 يوليو 2010)

اخي الكريم .
المكبس الهيدروليكي عمله هو تسليط الضغط بواسطة منظومة هيدوليكية حسب الضغوط المقررة وتقاس ب Bar.
وهو يشبه في عمله رافع السيارة الهيدروليكي .
واذا كان لديك سؤال محدد على المكبس تفضل بطرحه .
مع التقدير.

البغدادي


----------



## sala_4f2000 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## تحرير عبد الرحمن (26 يناير 2011)

انا فني صناعة الاسنان وخريج منذ عام 1986 ماهي المواضيع التي يمكني المناقشة الاستشارة عنها


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 يناير 2011)

تحرير عبد الرحمن قال:


> انا فني صناعة الاسنان وخريج منذ عام 1986 ماهي المواضيع التي يمكني المناقشة الاستشارة عنها



أخي الفاضل .

نرحب بوجودك معنا وندعوك بالمشاركة في اي موضوع ترغب به في مجالنا الطبي .

مع التقدير.

البغدادي:80:


----------

